# Happy Birthday Lotus Cake Studio



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

LCS I wish you the best for today!

Be a hundred! 

PS I wonder what sort of cakes pastry chefs prepare for their birthdays...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy Birthday LCS...

Enjoy your special day!!!:bounce: 
cc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have a happy, Happy Birthday!

All the best to you on your special day!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for the warm birthday wishes. 

Today is a Hindu fasting day so I am celebrating my birthday tomorrow. It's tradition to distribute sweets on one's birthday to neighbors, friends, and family to seek their blessings (no family here and I don't know my neighbors so they might think I'm weird- total stranger giving them food). So I am making a 3-tiered cake to bring to my temple tomorrow: vanilla sponge, raspberry filling, and white chocolate buttercream covered in fondant with hidden pillars. We'll see how the decorations go, but I'm trying to finish gumpaste roses (to go between the hidden pillars) and do some brush embroidery on the sides. It's 3 am right now so I've got 14 hours to finish all of it, paint my nails, let them dry, then try to get some sleep. Hahahaha! I'm delirious!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Well, LCS, Happy Birthday again, then. I sent you a PM yesterday, so read your mail, if you haven't already. Hope your cake turns out beautiful... I know it will!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

:bounce: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LCS! :bounce:

Sigh, wish I lived next to you.  I miss when they give out sweets on Birthdays and Baby Births in my country. Although Barbados is mostly Anglican, the next two major religions are Hindu and Muslim. We also have a Jewish Synagogue.  Oh well....  Have a Happy Happy Birthday.

Jodi


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Enjoy!










:bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy B'day LCS! As Athenaeus said, be a hundred, but always put less than 30 candles on your cake!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Since you are celebrating tonight Lotus, Does it mean I am not late in wishing you a great brithday!

The







you made sounds absolutly delicious.

Happy birthday!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Happy Birthday Lotus
Cake sounds delicious!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I know it's passed, but I hope your birthday was wonderful! How did the cake go over? More importantly, is there any left to share with us???


----------

